# Dont even know what this is, scab like protruding something



## chris2009 (May 5, 2012)

Someone please help dont know what this is. its actually sticking out straight up coming out of the skin about a inch almost


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Can skin tags be that long?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I think I would go to the vet and have it checked out. It may be nothing but skin nodules can be a sign of something more serious.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like an ordinary old skin tag, pretty common in older dogs.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I would have checked for sure. Honey had a place in her leg that neither me nor my vet thought was anything to worry about---but he decided to remove it and turned out to be a grade II mast cell tumor. He then had to go back and cut out a muchlarger area to get clean edges. this was 3 years ago this month. She is pushing 11 and has some lumps which we have checked 2-3 times a yer adn each time no cancer cells, only fatty cells are found. I just don't take chances, especially since godlens are so prone to cancer.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I would definately have it checked, it could be a skin tag, it could be something nasty, unfortunately they can look very similar and we habe had experience of the latter twice wit our last golden so I will always be cautious.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That looks a lot like what Penny had. After it burst. Here's a picture of hers. It has continued to ooze and get a big scabby crust for about 4-6 weeks. But, as always, check with your vet to be sure. And here's a link to information about sebaceous cysts. Sebaceous Cysts in Dogs - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

It might be something like this?

Infundibular Keratinizing Acanthoma
Merck Veterinary Manual

I suspect over time it will resolve, but your dog will be prone to develop more. Always best to have a vet check it out though.


----------

